# White Plains/ cauchero



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am sending with Tim Heath a single
cauchero Pumilio if anybody is interested please stop by and see
Tim. Thanks J


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

If that's a calling male I could sure use him down in MD. Maybe at a MADS meet if you attend?


----------

